# A rockin' time in the haunted attic!



## expiredcheese (Nov 1, 2014)

This was my first year with a feature for the ToTs. The idea came to me while cleaning out my parents' house, the creepy doll turned up in a box in the back of their attic missing her hair and 1 leg and well, you get the picture!
I almost outsmarted myself, I did the webbing early while the wind was low then realized that I needed to get into the monster box to turn on the weazel ball, the mini-strobe and of course the motor switch...
My plan is to expand it each year with a new wall and floor section, I'm already working on a haunted bookshelf and trying to come up with something to utilize a 1940's movie projector that I've been hoarding for years.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

looks cool, nice scene, love the webs


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is a really well done little scene and perfect for the expansion you have in mind.


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Really nice and creepy! Your webbing rocks!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a great way to work with found items and I'd watch out for what's trying to get out of the box! Well done!


----------

